# The Next Rebel? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13080"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13080">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>The first spec list?</strong>

It looks like the first spec list of the “small DSLR” coming from Canon is making its rounds. I can confirm that the next Rebel is said to have the exact same sensor as the current 650D and EOS M. The big feature difference would probably be the size and some of the interface functionality. Let’s hope it doesn’t share the same AF performance of the EOS M when in liveview mode.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>18MP sensor (same sensor featured on the EOS M and EOS 650D)</li>
<li>DIGIC 5</li>
<li>Touchscreen similar to the EOS M</li>
<li>9 focusing points</li>
<li>A new hybrid CMOS auto-focus</li>
<li>98% viewfinder</li>
<li>6fps</li>
<li>ISO up to 25,600</li>
<li>EF and EF-S lens support</li>
<li>HD video</li>
</ul>
<p>The announcement for the next Rebel isn’t too far away, though we cannot confirm if it’s going to appear alongside the EOS 70D next week.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.canonwatch.com/breaking-news-first-specs-of-canons-super-small-dslr-showed-up/" target="_blank">CW</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bear (Mar 13, 2013)

How does this differ from 650D?


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 13, 2013)

FPS up from 5, ISO up from 12800, viewfinder up for 95%.


----------



## jasonsim (Mar 13, 2013)

Do they really need another Rebel? They better had make the 70D something stellar...the lines are beginning to converge to closely.


----------



## Zv (Mar 13, 2013)

6FPS? Wow, that is quite impressive for a rebel!


----------



## preppyak (Mar 13, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Do they really need another Rebel? They better had make the 70D something stellar...the lines are beginning to converge to closely.


70D is basically gonna have to be the 7D (8fps, 19pt AF, etc) for anyone to be choosing it over that rebel.


----------



## facedodge (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the 70D will be a lot like the 7D in performance in a slightly smaller 60D body. The 7D2 should be a little 1DX with a crop sensor.

This Rebel appears to be more of an incremental upgrade than I've yet seen in the Rebel series. I wonder if they'll add wifi or gps. I think a good portion of buyers of these cameras are the Best Buy soccer mom types who don't use them to 25% of their true ability. 

Marketing instant facebook pics may be a better sale than iso 25600. I could be wrong.


----------



## FrutigerSans (Mar 13, 2013)

Erm, same image sensor since the 550D? Really Canon? That the best you can do? 

That sensor was already lagging behind last gen's Sony 16mpx sensor in the Nikons' and NEXs, and now everyone's moving on to newer sensors...


----------



## brad-man (Mar 13, 2013)

FrutigerSans said:


> Erm, same image sensor since the 550D? Really Canon? That the best you can do?
> 
> That sensor was already lagging behind last gen's Sony 16mpx sensor in the Nikons' and NEXs, and now everyone's moving on to newer sensors...



If all you're looking at is the sensor, you should have switched to Nikon long ago. Canon's new sensor wont be available until release of the 7Dll (or whatever they call it). This new Rebel will be smaller, faster, better in low light and have the articulating touchscreen that many seem to like. The big question is what improvements have they made to the AF system. Sounds like an awesome _entry level_ camera to me...


----------



## Vikmnilu (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the same opinion about using the same sensor.... for me a basic upgrade for a body must be the ISO performance (that I guess will be the same).... Imagine if they would have kept the same sensor between the 5d and the 5d mark III... it would have been a disaster.

BUT, this camera probably is not meant for me, meaning that, as stated by other user, people would care more for sharing in FB than ISO performance.... well, that is call entry level.

Let's see about the sensor in the 70D and the 7D mark II (if they are finally coming).

Victor


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 13, 2013)

One thing for sure, I can gaurentee that it will be named the Rebel 700D or T5i. ;D


----------



## tomsop (Mar 13, 2013)

For me, the next level needs to respond to the criticism of the prior model and that was mainly the problem with the video autofocus. If they fix that and keep the other parts the same spec then it is still a winner and will definitely make me pull the trigger on a purchase. I found this website and joined this forum around the time I started looking for a new camera to replace my rebel t4i. I decided not to get the rebel T4i because of the autofocus problem. I may get this camera or the next mirror less Version if they improve the video autofocus. Once they do that They will find plenty of new buyers of their cameras because many people want to do both video and photos With the same device just like we do with our iPhone but at a better quality level. I Like my old camera because the photos are better than the iPhone and I want my videos to be better than the iPhone as well. When I can get both of those features in the same camera I will buy.


----------



## that1guyy (Mar 13, 2013)

Since these specs basically took over the 60d space, I hope the 70D leaps ahead with by having a new sensor and 7D AF performance.


----------



## Famateur (Mar 13, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> Since these specs basically took over the 60d space, I hope the 70D leaps ahead with by having a new sensor and 7D AF performance.



Agreed! 

Not holding my breath though...


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 13, 2013)

If it's a mini 60D at a 600D price I could buy one.


----------



## ECRoyce (Mar 13, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> One thing for sure, I can gaurentee that it will be named the Rebel 700D or T5i. ;D


Guaranteed? Not a replacement for the 1x00D line maybe? 8)
making use of an old sensor (replacing a 12MP, mind you) with lots of entry-level add-ins like wifi, touch screen, etc., may extend the business life of that sensor's production line. They can essentially make that 'new' camera available now. Then make the 70D & 700D available a few months later, maybe with the new sensor that may or may not be in the 7D2, which would have a few extra months to be perfected (or have its own also new sensor).

I agree though, if this super-entry-level, whatever it ends up being, has 6fps, the 70D better have something worthwhile to be deemed 2-notches better.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 13, 2013)

Other than the inferior UI that sounds just like a 60D clone.
Leaves room for 70D to be a 7D clone and 7D2 to be really good.


----------



## zim (Mar 13, 2013)

ECRoyce said:


> I agree though, if this super-entry-level, whatever it ends up being, has 6fps, the 70D better have something worthwhile to be deemed 2-notches better.



It will probably have 9 cross types, where does that leave the 6D


----------



## aznable (Mar 13, 2013)

I would be a 650d, with 1fps more, the same af (50d,60d one),same sensor... A good entry level camera. Troed the touch screen of the 650d today, nice for the beginners


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 13, 2013)

zim said:


> It will probably have 9 cross types, where does that leave the 6D



toilet ?


----------



## preppyak (Mar 13, 2013)

zim said:


> It will probably have 9 cross types, where does that leave the 6D


As a full frame camera in a completely different world IQ wise...

Really, all this spec list does is say that the 70D has to be great, or have some new sensor, otherwise it'll flop. And that the 7d2 will really have to be a leap forward


----------



## K-amps (Mar 13, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > It will probably have 9 cross types, where does that leave the 6D
> ...



There's more to a body than AF points ... or was that sensor? ???


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Mar 13, 2013)

The more I think about a smaller DSLR and these specs, the more I like this. This is looking like a smaller 50D with better specs. I mean, if this has a metal body, this could be a GREAT travel camera. WITH EF and EF-S lens compatibility without an adapter? I'm really liking this. Gosh, this could replace my beloved 50D.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 13, 2013)

FrutigerSans said:


> Erm, same image sensor since the 550D? Really Canon? That the best you can do?
> 
> That sensor was already lagging behind last gen's Sony 16mpx sensor in the Nikons' and NEXs, and now everyone's moving on to newer sensors...



As long as the *Canon Faithful* continue to buy last years technology *why should they change* ??? When *sales drop* there will be *incentive* to up-date the sensor.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 13, 2013)

Vikmnilu said:


> BUT, this camera probably is not meant for me, meaning that, as stated by other user, people would care more for sharing in FB than ISO performance.... well, that is call entry level.
> 
> Victor



The question is who is the camera aimed at ??? The *photo-sharing-crowd* has already *abandoned the DSLR* for the the *smart-phone*.

The smart-phone is the *Box Brownie* of the digital age. For people just interested in documenting their lives (childern's lives) their is NO reason to own a camera anymore. The shoe-box full of prints has been replaced by Social Media and a photo-gallery on their smart-phone. The camera companies (and many Very Serious Photo Enthusiasts) still don'r get-it ???


----------



## skfla (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been thinking for a while that they'll go smaller for the rebel line. Mainly since mass consumer appeal is such a big issue for the line & that market seems to want smaller-smaller-smaller. I was thinking something a little smaller than the T3. & honestly, I don't mind. I use a rebel as my point & shoot & a _*little*_ bit smaller would be fine with me.

I know most of you are sure this will be a T5i & you're probably right. But what does everyone think the odds are that this will be a T5 (to replace the T3)? Looking at the specs I agree that it doesn't seem likely. But if they push the specs up to this level it would really compete against the D3200. 

Of course, that would have to push the T5i to what? And then the 70D specs would demand a $1500 price tag. 

Still, I guess we'll know more if the 70D is announced later this month & we have a clearer idea how Canon is slotting their new lines. I'm just thinking that if they really do plan on pushing the 7D2 to be a 2000-2500 TOP SHELF crop sensor camera, there's a good bit of room left to expand into. As long as Canon thinks there's money to had in that area.

Don't laugh, but if these specs are accurate I'll probably pick one up (T5i/T5/or whateva) once its on the refurbished list & goes on sale. Or when it hits the CLP program. I'm still happy shooting casual stuff with my T2i (you wouldn't believe how cheap it was) but it would be nice to have a better viewfinder, touch screen, etc. even if they use the same old sensor. Again.


----------



## gmrza (Mar 13, 2013)

Vikmnilu said:


> I have the same opinion about using the same sensor.... for me a basic upgrade for a body must be the ISO performance (that I guess will be the same).... Imagine if they would have kept the same sensor between the 5d and the 5d mark III... it would have been a disaster.
> 
> BUT, this camera probably is not meant for me, meaning that, as stated by other user, people would care more for sharing in FB than ISO performance.... well, that is call entry level.
> 
> ...




This is a product release driven by the Marketing department, not the Engineering department.


----------



## aznable (Mar 13, 2013)

zim said:


> ECRoyce said:
> 
> 
> > I agree though, if this super-entry-level, whatever it ends up being, has 6fps, the 70D better have something worthwhile to be deemed 2-notches better.
> ...



the 650d has 9 cross type, just like the 40d,50d,60d...so what?


----------



## traveller (Mar 13, 2013)

brad-man said:


> FrutigerSans said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, same image sensor since the 550D? Really Canon? That the best you can do?
> ...



That's what Nikon users used to say before the D3 and its sisters came out... 2007, has it been _that_ long! :


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2013)

i wonder if we will see an 18-55 kit lens revamp that incorporates the better optics of the EF-M 18-55?
the EF-M kit lens is noticably better than its EF-S cousin


----------



## lopicma (Mar 14, 2013)

Would it make sense for Canon to start a new "trifecta" of mirror-less cameras? Say.. the new EF-M as the entry level, this newly announce _Rebel _as the mid-level, and possibly a full frame mirror-less at the high end.

Good stuff all around.


----------



## ddashti (Mar 14, 2013)

Canon should just keep the Rebel line instead of making a whole new other one.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 14, 2013)

yawn....
550D sensor and 9AF points? what's the point of this camera? 
Don't we already have a 650D, EOS-M, 60D, 600D, 550D, etc with these same basic specs?
Canon has been super boring lately.


----------



## zim (Mar 14, 2013)

aznable said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > ECRoyce said:
> ...



Actually that was my point Canon's feature list has never been linear so it could easily have 6fps and not step on the 70D. I doubt it will though


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Do they really need another Rebel? They better had make the 70D something stellar...the lines are beginning to converge to closely.



Given the specs of the Rebel line are increasing, and the rumored specs for the 7D II are very good (mini-1DX anyone?), I suspect the 70D will reclaim the meaningful position the 50D held. The 7D I was really what started to blur the lines...and I think Canon is trying to reset the expectations of each line and reform the necessary divisions between them.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 16, 2013)

Still the old sensor... next?!?


----------



## nazdar (Mar 16, 2013)

He he, still same old fuzzy sensor from 3 years old 550D. One step forward, three back. Wow.  
No good camera from Canon, no money from me. My next camera is Nikon D5200 or GH3. Bye bye Kanon ;D


----------



## jrista (Mar 16, 2013)

nazdar said:


> He he, still same old fuzzy sensor from 3 years old 550D. One step forward, three back. Wow.
> No good camera from Canon, no money from me. My next camera is Nikon D5200 or GH3. Bye bye Kanon ;D



Good little Troll! Good Troll! Here's a cookie... :


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 16, 2013)

My 2cents: Canon seems to have hard time competing with mirrorless market, now they release small DSLR. How many crop DSLR do we really need?


----------



## RGF (Mar 16, 2013)

Does any understand the market place for this type of camera?

Do rebel owners upgrade often (need to refresh the line to get trade ups) or is this to keep away of Nikon to get new camera buyers?


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> My 2cents: Canon seems to have hard time competing with mirrorless market, now they release small DSLR. How many crop DSLR do we really need?



Canon's even having a harder time competing with Nikon. D5200 seems one of the best amateur level APS-C camera ever made. It's sensor performance is near the FF performance already...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 17, 2013)

jrista said:


> nazdar said:
> 
> 
> > He he, still same old fuzzy sensor from 3 years old 550D. One step forward, three back. Wow.
> ...


 ;D
What's so fuzzy about that sensor btw?


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Mar 17, 2013)

jrista said:


> jasonsim said:
> 
> 
> > Do they really need another Rebel? They better had make the 70D something stellar...the lines are beginning to converge to closely.
> ...


That definitely makes sense and would make the whole line up more compelling.


----------



## nazdar (Mar 22, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> What's so fuzzy about that sensor btw?



Video is fuzzy, sorry for not to being exact.
Nothig against photo picture quality.


----------

